

The Different Sizes of Infinity - sgy
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-different-sizes-of-infinity-2013-11

======
ColinWright
[2013]

Doesn't deliver on its promise - it only gives us one extra infinity. And why
is this particular article "better" than any of the dozens out there that have
been submitted to HN in the past?

~~~
sgy
Take it easy dude. It doesn't have to be worse or better; some might find it
interesting and some might not.

I wasn't introduced to the topic before and it looked nice to me. It's just a
<simple proof> as the title inside the articles implies.

~~~
ColinWright

      > Take it easy dude.
    

You probably didn't mean it like this, and it's probably a cultural thing, but
I've done a quick straw poll around the office here and the consensus is that
the quoted text above is patronising, bordering on offensive. It's likely that
my comment is equally being mis-interpreted, or carrying baggage that was not
intended.

So I suggest that we might be talking past each other, but I thought you might
like to know how your comment has been perceived outside of your immediate
circle.

Moving on, you say:

    
    
      > I wasn't introduced to the topic
      > before and it looked nice to me.
    

There are many discussions here on HN about this, and many many article out in
the web that are more interesting, and cover more of the details. If you like
this, there's lots to go and explore, including things like:

* Is there an infinity between the ones mentioned in the article?

* How many infinities are there?

* What are some of the counter-intuitive things this implies?

